# Temperature Checking Devices



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Just wanted to get an idea of what everyone is using to check their temperature...

Those black stick on strips?
Traditional Thermometers?
Something digital?
Just set your heaters and not worry?

I got a *cheap *traditional thermometer just to use while cycling but I think it's poorly constructed and waaaaaaay off. Like... I have the heater in the sump set to 76 and the thermometer in the tank is showing 82 and the return pump and Gyre are the only things running. I was thinking to get a couple of these:
http://www.amazon.ca/Digital-Aquari...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2RB1XZPDADX74

Oh, and where are you placing your Temperature Checking Device(s)? If you have only one, would it go into the DT? Sump? Overflow box to get DT temp but be out of sight?

Just want a little guidance on what others are using for accurate temp readings. Thanks


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

hey twobytwo,

I used to put a couple of drops of water on the underside of my forearm for sometime, didn't work out for me.

Luckily...

I have progressed to an aquarium controller. I 100% suggest getting one, cool factor is there as well as the safety factor. For instance, if your heater's thermostat fails and its the wrong temperature thats a problem. If it fails on thats a problem, a big one. If it fails off, problem. With a controller you can not only make sure your heater is shutting off at the right temp, you can also get alerts via email/text if anything is out of spec. 

I have my controller to turn off my heater if its either 0.5 degrees above or below 78 degrees. I also have my heater set to 80. One can fail, and the other will save. I have an email alarm set-up so that if the temp hits 76 or 80 I am alerted. I can also have other things like the lights shut off or a chiller turn on should an alarm be triggered. SO SO worth it.

You can also get stand-alone heater controllers, but might as well get a reefkeeper lite for the same price and have 4 controllable outlets instead of one for the same price.

Good luck,


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm new to this hobby but am using a cheap traditional thermostat as recommended to me by advanced reef aquatics. So far it seems fine since its temp and the heater temp match. They also told me to avoid the cheaper digital thermostats (can't remember for sure why, but I think he said they were morel likely to fail and not last).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I highly suggest getting a controller like the reef keeper lite or apex jr. They both control your lights, heater, and any other timed device. The great thing about them though is the temp control.

The RKL runs around $130 new and the apex runs around $220 new


----------

